# Blind pigeon



## maranda (Nov 18, 2007)

A local pigeon racer gave me some young birds yesterday and I think one of them is blind. I noticed when we sat him on his perch yesterday evening he just sat there, while the others flew everywhere,but I didn't think anything about it.This morning he flew into the wall and then landed on the floor,he walks into the wall and the water bowl. When I fed the other birds this little guy just stood around, finally pecking around on the floor,but there was nothing there.I don't think he is completely blind but I don't think he can see well enough to find food and water. He doesn't look sick,just a bit thin.Are there diseases that can cause blindness?What can I do to help him find food and water?

thanks,
maranda


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh no........how sad. I've never had a blind pigeon before, but I'll tell you that you're going to have to bring it in the house and hand feed it for a while. Some of our members DO have blind pigeons and they can better tell you how to proceed. Please do hand feed the poor baby though. Seeds will be fine or you could get some of the Kaytee formula and use it for a while. Maybe there's an underlying condition for the blindness that can be "fixed"........I don't know. It's hard to imagine it getting this far in life blind. I'm assuming they are weaning age if the others in the group are flying.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, get him isolated in an open box in the house, put in a bowl of water and a bowl of food and let's see how he does. You can also take a flashlight (small one) and alternately shine it in an eye and take it away to see if there is any pupillary response. The pupil should get smaller when the light is in it and open back up when you take the light away.

Pidgey


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

I have a partially blind one eye rescued feral piegon. For that reason he will always remain a house piegon and can never be released. With limited sight and one side totally blind his chance at survival would be slim to none. He would never be able to see a preditor coming from his blind side or he would bang into a building or some other object on his blind side and be killed or seriously injured.

In the house he has banged into walls and has misjudged doorways and archways while going from room to room either walking or flying.

My recommendation to you is to immediately remove him from the rest of the group and bring him in. If he appears to be under-nurished or weak hand feed him for awhile until you feel he has regained his strength. He can survive and can adjust to his limited sight if he is in a safe place and you can train him with consistancy. Make sure his water and seed are always in the same place. Keep his nesting box & perch always in the same location. A good size cage is advisable and it will give him the opportunity to serch out his food and nest on his own. Little by little he will find them with little to no effort at all. As you let him roam out of the cage very gradually he will learn his way around. I believe mine has memorized his way around as he hasn't banged into anything in quite some time.

Although it is very sad, these little guys are very resilient. Your baby can live a long, happy & healty life as a house piegon. Take it from me, they make wonderful, entertaining pets. My "One Eye Jack" is the king of the house and a joy to our entire family.

Please keep us posted as to your progress.

Regards,
Louise


----------



## maranda (Nov 18, 2007)

I am unable to bring him inside,because of my dog.I do have a storage area in the loft where I can keep him.I will have to put him in a cage because he would fly out of a box.
I do think he can partially see out of one eye not sure about the other.He reacts to me and tries to run sometimes when I reach to catch him.He was able to fly up to a perch it's like he just flys and hopes to hit a pearch.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Miranda,

I have 2 dogs and what I have done is I keep Jack's cage up high off the ground where my dogs can not bother him. When he is out of his cage the bird and dogs are under my constant supervision and they have actually learned to co-exist. Jack actually landed on one of my dog's back once and scared the heck out of the dog. Every time he sees Jack flying he hides under the bed.

If bringing the bird in is not possible, as long as he is safe and secure where he can adjust to a limited surrounding I think he will be fine. These little ones are very resilient and learn to compensate for their shortcomings and limitations.

Please try and hand feed him some. I'm sure he has been getting less than his fair share while in the group considering his limitations.

I am sure some of the experts here on this forum with weigh in with their suggestions as well.

Regards,
Louise


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I don't suppose you have any way of posting pictures or a video? I'm wondering if there's not something wrong with the bird, other than being blind. First you said he was walking into stuff, then said he flew to a perch. Maybe he's a bit younger than the other birds? You also said he's on the thin side. Then maybe he can see out of one eye. I honestly don't know how he would have survived if he was totally blind. Don't know where you got the birds from, but just from your post, it sounds like the breeder of the bird either didn't realize anything was wrong, or simply didn't care. If the bird can see out of one eye, he should be fine in a loft with other birds. He should however, not be allowed out to fly. If he's really blind, keeping him in a cage in a storage room isn't the answer either. So, once you/we, someone, determines what the problem really is, maybe you might try to find someone to adopt the little guy? Just a thought.


----------



## maranda (Nov 18, 2007)

I will try to post a video tomorrow.The breeder he came from is getting rid of his pigeons because of health problems.All of his birds seem healthy,we got 5 birds from him in june and they are very healthy.When we got this guy we also got 3 more and they are fine.He isn't completely blind, but I don't know how he has survived.I guess the other birds he was with had picked on him,he has a bald spot on the back of his head.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Miranda,

For the time being please separate him from the other birds. With all his shortcomings it is natural that the other birds will peck at him. He has no ability to defend himself.

If possible can you give him a few hand feedings??? This bird definately sounds like he needs your intervention.

Exactly where are you located? Maybe one of the Moderators can find a member in your area to help you out.

Regards,
Louise


----------



## maranda (Nov 18, 2007)

I tried to feed him some seeds,its not easy by yourself!I don't think even 1 seed made it down.I'll try again tomorrow.Are there any diseases that could cause this?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

maranda said:


> I tried to feed him some seeds,its not easy by yourself!I don't think even 1 seed made it down.I'll try again tomorrow.Are there any diseases that could cause this?


Hi Maranda, sounds like you have a dilemma! I am concerned that this bird is not getting fed, as it's so very important for them to eat especially when they're weaning and learning to fly. A hungry bird, especially a youngster, can starve to death quickly and it's a terrible death.  Even if you can't get any formula, please go right away and soak some dog food kibbles with warm water. After about half an hour they should be soft (at least the outsides of the kibbles will be, the whole kibble will take an hour most likely to become soft). You can then break this into little balls of soft dog kibble and put them in his mouth. It's pretty easy and should keep him going through the night until you can pick up some formula. Do you have the time to hand feed him for the next few days or however long it takes to determine what's wrong with him? If not, let's try to find someone near you who can take him. 

Please do go and feed him as soon as possible. It sounds like he is most likely very hungry and can't do anything about it for himself, which is really a sad situation for him. I'm surprised he made it this far if he has such poor eyesite. He must be a determined and special little guy. Good luck!


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Hi Miranda,

Have you separated him from the other birds??? If so, try putting his own little dish of seeds and water in with him. If he has any vision at all he will find his way to them. You said he was pecking at the ground. Help him by placing his beak into both the food and water. As Maryjane said, they can starve very easily. Also water is very important. Try dipping his beak into water. The water dish needs to be deep enough for him suck up the water.

I don't have any idea if there are any piegon diseases that can cause this. He might have been born this way and he was allright as long as his parents were feeding him. No that he is on his own he has no idea how to fend for himself. Do you have any idea how old he is???

Please try and post some pictures or video. Hopefully there will be someone in you area to help you out.

Louise


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It will be fine to have this blind or partially blind youngster in a cage by itself. Just keep the food and water in the EXACT same places each and everyday and show the bird bird by leading it to the food and water where it is. If you know or suspect that the bird isn't eating or drinking, then you will have to feed it. I have several blind pigeons and at the moment a lot of blind ducks .. they do just fine with their food and water in the SAME place everyday, but they have to be "taught" where that place is in the beginning.

If you have to tube/syringe/dropper feed this one, then do so, but also try keeping things in the very same place every day .. the bird will learn to do for itself.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> If the bird can see out of one eye, he should be fine in a loft with other birds. He should however, not be allowed out to fly. *If he's really blind, keeping him in a cage in a storage room isn't the answer either. *So, once you/we, someone, determines what the problem really is, maybe you might try to find someone to adopt the little guy? Just a thought.








TAWhatley said:


> *It will be fine to have this blind or partially blind youngster in a cage by itself. * Just keep the food and water in the EXACT same places each and everyday and show the bird bird by leading it to the food and water where it is. If you know or suspect that the bird isn't eating or drinking, then you will have to feed it. I have several blind pigeons and at the moment a lot of blind ducks .. they do just fine with their food and water in the SAME place everyday, but they have to be "taught" where that place is in the beginning.
> 
> If you have to tube/syringe/dropper feed this one, then do so, but also try keeping things in the very same place every day .. the bird will learn to do for itself.
> 
> Terry



Guess I didn't say that right. Of course there's nothing wrong with the bird being in a cage for now. I meant that putting him in a cage by hisself forever wasn't the answer.


----------



## maranda (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi!
I wanted to give everyone an update on this guy.I soaked some dogfood and tried to feed him with a syringe, well I was getting nowhere.Finally I just opened his mouth and stuck a piece of corn in and he would eat it.Finally after what seemed like forever I could push his hand toward my hand and he would eat on his own.I stick his head in water and he drinks.I know he is not completely blind,but I think he can only see out of 1 eye,possibly not very well.I have left him in the loft with my other pigeons for now, they haven't been picking on him.Don't worry he will not be let out to fly.I'm sorry but I haven't had a chance to get a picture,I'll try to post one tomorrow.I will probly try to find a home for this guy,I don't think I have the time to give him the attention he needs. 
Someone had asked if I knew his age, I'm guessing 6 weeks.
Also,how do you know when they have ate enough? I don't want to force him to eat when he is full.When and how often should I offer him grit?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Good job so far!  Hopefully he will pick up on eating his own seeds in the next day or two. Show him where the food and water dishes are, I would do this several times in the next few days. And be sure to keep them in the exact same places. I have some pigeons with one eye or site in only one eye, and they do fine once they learn the ropes. It would help him to continue getting food from your hand, too, for at least a few days when you can do it. Don't worry about feeding him *too *much. I know it takes a looooong time just to get *some* seeds down them at all, when you're doing one or two at a time.  You can try that like you are with the corn, just pop in a seed or two. It takes awhile but helps a lot. This will help him learn what seeds are, too. Hopefully soon he will be eating on his own completely.

Please do keep a close eye on him with the other birds. That's good that they're being fine around him, but pigeons have definite signals they give to other pigeons, and if your little guy can't see these "warning" signals, it could get him scalped. Not even necessarily by a mean pigeon, just a male who has given a warning to a youngster a few times, feels justified pecking him and "showing him who's boss". Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## maranda (Nov 18, 2007)

*picture*

Here is a picture of the little guy,my memory card ran out of space so I didn't get to do a video.I am going to post this guy in the adoption forum,so if anyone knows someone willing to take him please let me know.He would make a great companion for someone with the time to care for him.

I was able to get him to eat a little more this morning,and I'm going to try again this afternoon.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

He is a lovely little guy. On feeding him the soaked dog food, you just break off small pieces and feed it the same way you are with the corn, and not with a syringe.


----------



## maranda (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm still helping this guy eat,I am able to push his head down and he will peck at the food.I just don't think he's eating enough.How much should a pigeon eat in a day?I don't know if he will ever find his food by himself,he just stays where I sit him and doesn't really move around much.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pigeons need about a tablsepoon of seed in each meal, and they eat twice a day. If this little cutie is on the skinny side, he should have three feedings a day.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

Never thought I would be looking at this thread. We now have a 4 week old bird from one of my best breeders ( racing homers ) that is blind. Cute bird, funny, spins in a circle and is so cuddly. Anyway my wife loves it so I am stuck with it. It like to be fed. So its in the house, we have an extra cage ( about 18"X24" ), I guess that will be its home for now. Now a few years back our friend had a blind dog and if the furniture was not moved around he could maneuver around the house very well. But if something was moved he would bump into it. He could still fetch too. The dog would listen to get a general direction and use his nose to find the ball or stick - funny. So, I guess we will work with the bird and see how it progresses.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi wildcard hunter, I have too a blind pigeon, Geordi. I adopted him from my vet in summer 2015.

Yes, all his other senses are sharpened. He listens carefully to any noise or voice. He pays attention to any "movement of air". I'm going to explain what I mean. Just for example, if you put a hand over his head (without touching his head) he understands that. 

He spins in circle too and has difficulty in walking straight but, despite this, he moves around home. He knows well the apartment so he is able to join us in a different room. 
He uses his beak like a "white cane". 
He flies only backwards. 

In the right condition (on the table, in a cage, etc), he is able to drink and to bath on his own. I have to hand feed him twice a day because he is not able to eat enough seeds on his own. 

He has a very strong temperament, he is very determined, he is not shy or fearful. 

Anyway, I would be glad to share my experience with you, if you or your wife have any questions feel free to ask 😊 .


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

Well, looks like we're not alone with a blind bird. He really has good breeding, from my husbands racing pigeons. We used the string thing and it says the bird is a cock. He is 5 weeks old now, loves being on the floor. Our cockatiel just has to learn we now have 2 birds. He watches everything the baby does - funny. Its nice meeting you, we live in Pennsylvania. Where are you at ?
Wildkitty


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi Wildkitty, nice to meet you 😊 !

I'm from north of Italy but I'm used to spend time in France. Currently I'm in south of France.

Even Geordi is a male, he is blind since his birth. We adopted him when was a baby from my vet. Lol, I called him Geordi like Geordi La Forge, the blind Star Trek character 😉.

I attach a few pics of him so you can see him.
I know, he is often on the floor too... He walks around home, I find him everywhere!


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

Lets see if this picture comes out, new at this. I have him drinking, he can find the water cup on his own by wandering around but he still will not pick up food on his own.













He wants to fly but hangs on to the rug when flapping his wings. He loves being held, snuggles up to my arms.


----------



## Thesis79 (Jul 16, 2020)

maranda said:


> A local pigeon racer gave me some young birds yesterday and I think one of them is blind. I noticed when we sat him on his perch yesterday evening he just sat there, while the others flew everywhere,but I didn't think anything about it.This morning he flew into the wall and then landed on the floor,he walks into the wall and the water bowl. When I fed the other birds this little guy just stood around, finally pecking around on the floor,but there was nothing there.I don't think he is completely blind but I don't think he can see well enough to find food and water. He doesn't look sick,just a bit thin.Are there diseases that can cause blindness?What can I do to help him find food and water?
> 
> thanks,
> maranda


Awww poor sweet baby. Hand feed him and watch him and give him extra love awww


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

wildcat hunter said:


> Lets see if this picture comes out, new at this. I have him drinking, he can find the water cup on his own by wandering around but he still will not pick up food on his own.
> View attachment 97156
> View attachment 97156
> He wants to fly but hangs on to the rug when flapping his wings. He loves being held, snuggles up to my arms.


Thanks for the pic, he looks very sweet and cute. 

You could try these two methods, in my experience these are the two best options:

1) fill a flower pot saucer with a large variety of seeds and dried legumes and put him inside it. You can stimulate him to start pecking at seeds tapping your finger between them. You can also always leave available the flower pot saucer inside his cage or on the table where you keep him, etc. Surely he will be able to find it on his own;

2) put a great amount of seeds (you can make also a "pile of seeds") against a vertical surface and tap there with your fingers. I attach a pic so you can understand better what I'm saying: I'm used to put the seeds on the dresser at the base of the mirror (lol, this is our country home in Italy, we are still renovating it...).

Unfortunately Geordi is not able to eat enough seeds on his own (I have to hand feed him twice a day). Hopefully your bird will learn to pick up enough food on his own. In any case be patient and give him time. 

Geordi flies only backwards...


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

Great idea with the feed, I'll do it. I was putting seeds in front of him because he was pecking at the cloth. Thanks for the picture, explains a lot. I had the bird outside today and gently tossed him into the air several times. He flies like he walks, "in a circle"! After 2 tosses he held on to my hand tightly - funny bird. We have a cockatiel and a cat in the house too. The cockatiel will walk near the pigeon but not too close but the cat comes up to it and touches it with her nose. She was trained as a baby cat to not go after the pigeons. We put her in the coop with the birds and now she is cautious of them. Nice to have pets around, they do not talk back !


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

Thesis79, I see you are from Canada, my wife was born in Toronto and lived in Burlington. We just sold property in the Restoule , Ontario area. We now live in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

wildcat hunter said:


> Great idea with the feed, I'll do it. I was putting seeds in front of him because he was pecking at the cloth. Thanks for the picture, explains a lot. I had the bird outside today and gently tossed him into the air several times. He flies like he walks, "in a circle"! After 2 tosses he held on to my hand tightly - funny bird. We have a cockatiel and a cat in the house too. The cockatiel will walk near the pigeon but not too close but the cat comes up to it and touches it with her nose. She was trained as a baby cat to not go after the pigeons. We put her in the coop with the birds and now she is cautious of them. Nice to have pets around, they do not talk back !


No need to thank me, I only hope my experience can be useful! 

When you are holding him you could also try to put against his chest a deep small container/box (see the pic) filled to the brim with seeds. Move your finger between the seeds, "make some noise" to attract his attention. 
Btw, when I put the water bowl against Geordi's chest he knows that I'm offering him water and, if thirsty, he drinks. You will see, even your bird will learn many things. 

So your bird flies "in a circle", I don't know why but, as I told you, Geordi flies only backwards (he does only small flights, of course)..I wonder why... His tail is often damaged because sometimes he hits himself against furniture...btw, be careful to possible accidents, a blind pigeon could easily and inadvertently "being victim of accidents"...

I had too a cat, Kira, she died in 2018 (she was 20 years old). She was a special cat, very kind and gentle. Geordi used to spend time with her on the sofa. When she died, for a while he did not want to stay on that sofa. I think he missed her! I attach a pic.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi Wildkitty, I only want to ask how is your blind pigeon doing.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

Colombina said:


> Hi Wildkitty, I only want to ask how is your blind pigeon doing.


Mike is doing really well, he has a pan with food in it that he pecks at but I do not know if he is eating any of it. So we still hand feed him in the morning. We take him outside to give him some low tosses to exercise his wings. He is so funny, when we have a fan going he likes to set on it for "hours". Sometimes he falls asleep and falls off. Mike likes to fight, my husband has taught him to fight, funny but his bite is hard. I'm glad you posted, how is your bird doing. I have wondered, how long have you had him ?


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Glad to read your reply and to hear that Mike is doing very well!
Funny, I would love to see him on the fan 😅. 

Thanks for asking about Geordi. He is doing very well too! I attach a pic taken a few days ago.
We have had him since summer 2015.
Btw, he is very sweet and lovely but also a big fighter 😁.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

The pictures are a bit fuzzy but here is Mikey enjoying his time on the fan. Look Ma, no head! Tom took the pictures and he was moving around preening. Funny boy. Wildkitty


----------



## Selphiechen (Aug 6, 2021)

Oh great topic, full of advices and cuteness !
it seems he loves his fan haha, when he falls down does he use his wings to fall less hard ? Does he never hurt himself ?


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

Selphiechen said:


> Oh great topic, full of advices and cuteness !
> it seems he loves his fan haha, when he falls down does he use his wings to fall less hard ? Does he never hurt himself ?


He kinda flutters down. He hasn't hurt himself yet. I think that is because he can't see so he is relaxed when he ends up on the floor.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks for the pics, Wildkitty! Mike is a very handsome guy 😁. And yes, he seems enjoying a lot his time on the fan!


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

Colombina said:


> Thanks for the pics, Wildkitty! Mike is a very handsome guy 😁. And yes, he seems enjoying a lot his time on the fan!


 Today my husband walked out of the bathroom and said " where did all that water come from" Seems "Mikey" was sitting his boots and fell into the dogs water dish. Well then he had to splash around and have a bath while making a mess. He is so funny. We tried the food in a big dish thing for several months, hoping he would feed himself. But all we got was a mess on the floor. Mikey likes to flick his beak in the food scattering it all over. Still hand feeding.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Skyeking said:


> Pigeons need about a tablsepoon of seed in each meal, and they eat twice a day. If this little cutie is on the skinny side, he should have three feedings a day.


Hello,

He doesn't look Blind to me.
I never heard of a pigeon becoming blind, Although I guess its possible. 
Are you sure he's blind and not behaving that way because he's sick, because his poop does not look healthy?


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

Mikey's full brother placed 1st to my loft in the 300 and 330 mile races this year. He was about 25th in the overall placing, Not too bad. Mikey was born ( hatched ) blind, the parents kicked him out of the nest several times before I knew what was going on. The parents knew - survival of the fittest in nature. Anyway he will be 1 year old in 3 months. He is very loveable but likes to fight your skin or a blanket, its funny to watch him. He could outlive us easily, I'm 74 and my wife is 71, pigeons can live to 20 years old.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

wildcat hunter said:


> Today my husband walked out of the bathroom and said " where did all that water come from" Seems "Mikey" was sitting his boots and fell into the dogs water dish. Well then he had to splash around and have a bath while making a mess. He is so funny. We tried the food in a big dish thing for several months, hoping he would feed himself. But all we got was a mess on the floor. Mikey likes to flick his beak in the food scattering it all over. Still hand feeding.





Colombina said:


> Thanks for the pic, he looks very sweet and cute.
> 
> You could try these two methods, in my experience these are the two best options:
> 
> ...


Glad to hear from you, Wildkitty!

As I told you I have too to hand feed Geordi twice a day. He is very determined and puts a lot of effort into pecking at seeds but he is not able to eat enough on his own. Also he gets distracted so easily... By any noise, movement and so on.
He is able to eat only some seeds on his own.

Btw when I explained you the two methods (post 27, I'm posting it again so you can re-read it) I forgot to tell you that I was used to put a big amount of small lentils (method n. 2 "pile of seeds" against a vertical surface) because Geordi found them easier to eat than other kinds of seeds and dried legumes.
In all cases he is able to eat medium size seeds and legumes (no big stuff like corn or whole dried peas nor small stuff like canary seeds).

Lol, talking about funny scenes I attach an old pic taken in Italy... You can see where I found him 😅.
I attach even a pic of Geordi wearing his "bathrobe" 😉.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

Funny bird, Mikey was put on top of Tom's boots and he fell into the dogs water dish. Well, he had a big bath, water all over the place. Today he was walking all over the floor and guess what ! Mikey found the water dish and had another bath ! This could become a habit for him. The last month or so he has been roaming around more, even went out onto the porch. Its cool, when you get close to him he senses you somehow and moves a bit.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

He is very resourceful and determined like Geordi! It seems that they have a lot in common 😁 !
Just be careful because blind pigeons are more "vulnerable" than others pigeons and could be unintentionally "victims" of incidents. 

Yes, as I explained earlier all the other senses are sharpened. Geordi pays attention to any "movement of air", listens carefully to any noise or voice, etc. 

They both are very tough, we must be proud of them! 

I hope you all had a great Christmas day and I wish you all a Happy new year 🎉!


----------

